# Black Gold sights



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Black Gold makes a good sight with real bright pins. I don't have one but a friend of mine has 2 bows with them on and swears by them. Also look at an Axcell Armor tech HD sight if you can. Both of these sights are good. Do a search on here there are a lot of people on here that use these sights.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

*Great sight*

I like my Solaris, especially the micro adjust feature on the pins, and it seems solid and well put together.

Never really tested to see whether that 1 turn = 1 inch relationship holds true.


----------



## bhummer47 (Dec 12, 2008)

hey jeff my girl friend has a solaris and she loves it ease of adjustment sturdy built and worth the money. i shoot an easy glider one pin but am goint to get a new five pin sight for the coming year and it will be a black gold


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Cant go wrong with Black Gold sights, built like a tank, brightest pins on the market and some of the best customer service & warranty out there.
The micro adjust "wheel" on the pins is a great idea and really makes fine tuning a pin alot easier. I havent really set down and measured the "1 turn=1 inch @ 20yds" feature but I'd say it's pretty close from the shooting & sighting in I've done with them. 
There are alot of nice sights on the market these days but for the money Black Gold is hard to beat for a rock solid hunting sight.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Love the MTB sights. :thumbs_up


----------



## Jeff Love (Oct 27, 2008)

*Black gold sights*

Thanks for the input I will let you know how I like them I am gonna try to pick up a set this weekend


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Jeff Love said:


> Thanks for the input I will let you know how I like them I am gonna try to pick up a set this weekend


Yeah let me know how you like them, any feedback on the sights would be appreciated.


----------

